# Help! Not eating!



## congo (Jul 12, 2015)

I got a bumblebee dart frog a few days ago. I only saw him eat 2 fruit flies this morning. But whenever I put flies on the substrate he just sits their and watches. The humidity is at 80% and the temps are 71-78. Please help!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

congo said:


> I got a bumblebee dart frog a few days ago. I only saw him eat 2 fruit flies this morning. But whenever I put flies on the substrate he just sits their and watches. The humidity is at 80% and the temps are 71-78. Please help!


You're frog is most likely just fine. Many times when moved to a new home frogs won't each much till they settle in or eat in hiding. If it is in QT then you should be able to "poop" watch. If it poops its been eating. Post a couple pics of viv and frog and that can help.
Are you using proper supplements?


----------



## congo (Jul 12, 2015)

I am using herptivite. Before I give you a picture, one of the problems is the fruit flies will go in the moss before he can see them.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

How old is the frog and what is his level of activity? Does he forage at all or is he staying in the same place all the time. He may be eating while you are not there. Don't panic. 
Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## congo (Jul 12, 2015)

He his bold and is constantly out-and-about in the vivarium. He is about 1 year old (I got him at 1). Sorry I cannot provide pictures right now but I can explain the frog and vivarium to you. The frog is not skinny or fat, and beautifully colored. In the vivarium I have 1 bromeliad, and 3 ferns along with moss. There are 2 fake log-stumps. thanks.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Herptivite does not supply vitamin A as retinol/retinyl or retinoic acid however it does supply vitamin A as beta carotene. 
Without the proper Vit A dart can have short tongue or offspring with SLS.
Here is a quote from Ed in another thread.


> Lets see if I can help a little here..
> 
> One of the main things that has been noticed in captive anurans starting between (if I remember correctly) between about 2000 and 2005, was that captive frogs and toads were showing a lot of signs of vitamin A deficiency and these were being documented on necropsies. One of the things that most of those animals had in common was that they were being maintained with supplements that supplied beta carotene as the sole source of vitamin A. Over time, it has become apparent that frogs and toads are either unable to convert beta carotene to vitamin A (much like other taxa including cats), or that they converted it poorly.
> 
> ...


----------



## congo (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok thanks, does dendrocare supply that?
But that still doesn't help me problem.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

congo said:


> Ok thanks, does dendrocare supply that?
> But that still doesn't help me problem.


I've never looked into it so I can't comment. 
In all honesty I doubt there is a problem. I would just keep an eye on it for the time being and make sure it's not dropping weight. Also just keep an eye out for the random frog log. If there's poop its been eating.


----------



## congo (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok, I will keep my eye out for logs.
I checked on the website and it said dendrocare has vitamin A, so were good!


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, 

Dendrocare has Vit A in a usable form for frogs.....it's in Ed's list (above) as well.


Put a small piece of banana in and the flies will congregate on it instead of disappearing in the moss. This will also help you gauge how many are being eaten.

New frogs need time to settle in.


----------



## congo (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks!
I will defiantly try this!


----------

